# LIFE AS A MILITARY POLICE



## extremelivn (20 Nov 2006)

Considering joining the Forces as an MP.Looking to get more in-depth information on MP Academy,Assessment process, and army life.Are tuition fees and accommodations covered for the academy? What are some of the pros and cons of army life?Is there anything you wish you had known prior to joining the Forces?How does deployment work exactly?How often is one deployed,and for how long?What are some of the other opportunities as an MP?Last but not least - How much do you enjoy being an Mp, is it everything you expected it to be?-  Note: any information regarding Military Police would be greatly appreciated- and can be sent to my email at dhustler77@hotmail.com- thanks


----------



## The_Falcon (20 Nov 2006)

extremelivn said:
			
		

> Considering joining the Forces as an MP.Looking to get more in-depth information on MP Academy,Assessment process, and army life.Are tuition fees and accommodations covered for the academy? What are some of the pros and cons of army life?Is there anything you wish you had known prior to joining the Forces?How does deployment work exactly?How often is one deployed,and for how long?What are some of the other opportunities as an MP?Last but not least - How much do you enjoy being an Mp, is it everything you expected it to be?-  Note: any information regarding Military Police would be greatly appreciated- and can be sent to my email at dhustler77@hotmail.com- thanks



Its coming to me...


its



its,



 oh yeah the SEARCH function, and the RECRUITING sub-forum


----------



## anton (23 Nov 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## FastEddy (24 Nov 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Agreed.




Agreed is Right !.

Sounds like another "Get your Diploma as a Plastic Surgeon in Six Easy Months".

Cheers.


----------

